# T Rex - Chicken



## Vladd67 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tyrannosaurus Rex ‘was more like a chicken than a crocodile’ | Vladd’s view of the World
Always thought Ostriches were sinister looking.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 26, 2008)

Vladd67 said:


> Tyrannosaurus Rex ‘was more like a chicken than a crocodile’ | Vladd’s view of the World
> Always thought Ostriches were sinister looking.


 
Now I know they wore a lot of makeup but it I don't think they were into feathers. Platform heels long hair and sequins, thats what I remember.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 26, 2008)

Have you forgotten Marc Bolan's trademark feather boa ?

Seriously, It's nice when the theories turn out right, crocodilians diverged from the main archosaur line a _long _time ago.


----------



## Overread (Apr 26, 2008)

See I was right in making giga chicken!  *people who do not drink tea in the chrons won't get this *

Interesting results, I just hope the media don't spin it as "T-Rex evolved into the chicken"
though I think they will


----------



## The Ace (Apr 26, 2008)

Been done, OR, see PTerry's, "The Last Continent."


----------



## Wybren (Apr 26, 2008)

I seem to remember a Red Dwarf Episode with a chicken and a T-rex too.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the issue here is that OR thinks there are some parts of the media that don't churn out fiction. (He may even, foolishly, think that the news media don't.)


----------



## Wybren (Apr 26, 2008)

What??? you mean....no *gasp* The Horror... and here I am believing all these years that news media is unbiased and factual ....


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 26, 2008)

You'd trust news media owned by someone born in Melbourne? (Is that even allowed in Queensland?)


----------



## Wybren (Apr 26, 2008)

No, only news from the ABC (Australian Broadcasting commission) or SBS which are the non commercial stations.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 26, 2008)

Ace : Yes I had forgot that - old age does that.

OR: Getting worried that the chickens may have the last bite next time your passing the coop


----------



## The Ace (Apr 26, 2008)

In, 'Red Dwarf,' a sparrow was turned into a T. Rex, which was fun from a safe distance.


----------



## Overread (Apr 26, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> I think the issue here is that OR thinks there are some parts of the media that don't churn out fiction. (He may even, foolishly, think that the news media don't.)


 
ahh but some churn out more fiction than others


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 26, 2008)

I think there's a term (churnalist?) for those so-called journalists who merely reword press releases. (There may even be an award, presumably one that no-one wants to win.)


----------



## High Eight (May 8, 2008)

The Ace said:


> In, 'Red Dwarf,' a sparrow was turned into a T. Rex, which was fun from a safe distance.


 
I thought it was a canary.

Anyway, it's not canaries or sparrows that evolved from T Rex - it's cockatiels. And budgies were velociraptors.


----------



## Nik (May 8, 2008)

Hmm... Given that our BIG tabby cat catches rats, mice, sparrows, pigeons and occasional kestrel then leaves them on garage roof as bait for sea-gulls which are *such* better sport, I'd almost welcome some hen-sized v-raptors...

Cue cartoon of hen-house raiding fox staying to lunch, "A few ribs, Charlotta ?" "No thanks, Marietta, plenty of meat on his leg..."

Um, that thought prompted by brother-in-law's neighbour who breeds llamas and alpacas in Scotland. They look like sheep, they smell like sheep, they behave like sheep-- Until riled by fox or 'worrying' dogs, whereupon they attack like sheep-dogs...


----------



## JoanDrake (Jun 26, 2008)

Wybren said:


> I seem to remember a Red Dwarf Episode with a chicken and a T-rex too.


 


High Eight said:


> I thought it was a canary.
> 
> 
> Mr Tweetles would NEVER eat me.


----------

